# Savage 755a forend question



## hiddenhider (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey y'all,

First a little history.

I've got a real bad habit of taking in stragglers around my place and bringing them back to life. My newest addition is a Savage 755a semi-auto that fell into my arms at the pawn shop for a $100 bill on Saturday. I repaired one of these for a friend of mine a couple of years back so I know it's a sound gun so long as you don't load it too hot.

When I got her home I pulled her apart to inspect the damage, I had seen that the forend had a small split right on the bottom at the rear and learned that this is pretty common on the older spring recoil guns. I can buy a replacement for about $30.00 but I really like the checkering on the one I have so a little acraglass will go a long way.

My question is about the wood bushing that fits in a grove in the rear of the forend, mine is split and some of it is missing. I can only assume that it has something to do with strengthing the rear of the forend seeing as it's only a hollowed out semi-circle at that point. I'd like to 'glass it up and be done but I was wondering if anyone knew why it was made this way.

Thank you,
John


----------



## 50savage (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello John,

I was just cleaning my 755a and took a look at the forearm - Mine is 95%, there and is a small extension of the wood that fits into a grove on the reciever that prevents the forearm from rotating.

I hope this helps...

Travis...


----------

